# Anything in the Atlanta Area



## AFXNEWB (Jan 18, 2011)

Hi all,
I'm new to this forum and slot cars in general. I'm building a home track right now and was wondering if there was any action in the atlanta area. I live about 40 miles east. I haven't seen anything on web about ATL tracks but I thought I'd ask and our hobby shops are few and far between for info.

Thanks!


----------



## Rawafx (Jul 20, 1999)

Jeffrey "Homer" Stillwell is the guy to contact in the Atlanta area. His place is fantastic, though I don't think there is much racing going on in that area right now.
Here is a link to his Facebook page: http://www.facebook.com/people/Jeffrey-Stillwell/100000011532001

Bob Weichbrodt
[email protected]
Winston-Salem, NC


----------



## Rawafx (Jul 20, 1999)

Keep an eye out for an upcoming posting about our Enduro race here in NC on my 5' by 27' road course this Spring. I'll be posting more info in the coming days.

Bob Weichbrodt
[email protected]
Winston-Salem, NC


----------



## bemoore (Dec 23, 2008)

HO is about dead in Atlanta. 1/32 is going great, however. Your best bet for HO is a guy named Jeff Stillwell. He's in Marrieta. He has (or did have) a nice track, but nobody would show up for races. For 1/32, go to Discovery Mall. There's a slot car track there. I think the name is Slingshots. You'll meet some racers there.

Edit: I see Bob beat me to the punch.


----------



## Rawafx (Jul 20, 1999)

UPDATE: There are going to be TWO Enduros this Spring here on my road course. One will be with "traditional" Super Stocks and the second will be with T-Jets built to 1967-1971 or so specs using AJ's/Twinn K or Auto World silcone tires on threaded or set-screw wheels. We be using original either T-Jet GT bodies or MEV "race bodies", for instance, his Ford Mk IV, Chaparral 2-D, Ferrari 300 P4, Lola T70 Mk III, etc.

More to come in a few days........

Bob Weichbrodt
[email protected]
Winston-Salem, NC


----------

